# Lighting question



## AbbeysDad (Nov 17, 2011)

My 60g Marinelane Ensemble (48"x12"x24") came with two Marineland F15T8/18" florescent lights.
The 15w bulbs don't say, but I think they're rated for like 4100k.
Although fine for viewing fish, these lights won't even grow algae so I think they'd be pretty poor for plants! What should I be looking to replace them with bulbs that will be good for plants.
Thanks!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Am I correct that your tank is 48" and you have (2) 18" 15 watt T8 bulbs?
Are the two bulbs placed end to end or parallel to each other?
At any rate, the amount of light from 2 15 watt bulbs on a 60 gal tank is just not enough. It doesnt matter what the kelvin temperature is. 4100K bulbs are very popular in Europe. You need more light and a good bulb in a temp color that suits the ascetics of your tank/taste. The plants only care about light emissions in the blue and red spectrum of visible light. I'm at work and am unable to attach any gifs/jpgs to show what I am talking about.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Nov 17, 2011)

Newt said:


> Am I correct that your tank is 48" and you have (2) 18" 15 watt T8 bulbs?
> Are the two bulbs placed end to end or parallel to each other?


Yes, the single 18" lights are end to end in two separate hoods. I realize they are not adequate for plants so I was looking for suggestions as I'm not really familiar with lights. Obviously replacements need to be 18" T8's, but I'm unsure about wattage and deg. kelvin (although I think around 6500k is in the neighborhood).


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I am unfamiliar with T8 18" bulbs, but you may have a hard time getting the wattage you need with that type of light. For a 60 gallon tank at 48" I would personally be shooting for somewhere between 65 - 130 watts of lighting, but this depends heavily on what plants you will grow, whether you'll be dosing CO2, fertz and so on.

My best experience with lighting has come from Geismann's "PowerChrome Midday 6000K" bulb. The spectral output according to the graph is very well suited to both plants and viewing, but the evidence is in the plant growth that I have from them compared to what I was using previously (I've tried several color temps). But I don't know if they are available in your bulb. I use T5-HO fixtures (I don't get the high-dollar ones though; they're too expensive for me).


----------



## AbbeysDad (Nov 17, 2011)

I see listing for several T8 18" bulbs with high kelvin temp ratings, but all are 15 watts.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You should really get a 48" fixture. A dual bulb T5HO would be plenty. A Giesemann Midday + Aquaflora is a great combo. But as mudboots pointed out it depends on fert method and CO2.

Dont get hung up on the kelvin value being important for plants. You need to know what light in the visible spectrum the bulb emits and at what strength.




P.S. You should ask a moderator to move this from the Library forum to the Lighting forum. You'll get more responses.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks - looks like a new fixture and lights would be $100 plus. I guess I'll hold off for awhile more...My plastic plants like the light just fine ;-)

I guess this shoulda gone in the equipment forum - oh Mr. (Wizard) Moderator, can this be moved?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I now see you are a new member so WELCOME.

You will get to know the Moderators. If you scroll down to the bottom of the front page where all the various forums are you will see who is online. By clicking on their name (mods names are in light green) you can quick message them OR at the bottom left corner your post is a red triangle (report post button) you can leave a message there to have it moved to the *Lighting* forum.

You may want to read the 'Sticky" posts in the Lighting forum and checkout the For Sale forum for members who might be selling lighting.


----------

